# What Is This Worth



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Hi guys, this is my first post in this section of the forum. I have 2 pocket watches, given to me by family members - I have no idea if they are any good or what they are worth -

(1) K.W.C.CO (front of watch)










And the back of the watch










(2) Hampton (front of watch)










and the back


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice watches, I like the top one.

They both look in good condition, are they runners?

As to value, depends on the cases, any marks on the cases?

The top one could be 14K and I suspect the bottom one is a filled case.

They are well worth getting a written valuation (for insurance, if nothing else)

Any chance of seeing the movements?

Chris


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ooh, I am not confident enough to open up and observe the movements. To be honest I know NOTHING about pocket watches. Are they all quartz, therefore need a battery. Both are not running but then without a battery or wind up they are not going to run anyway.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

They're both definitely mechanical pocket watches, meaning that they must be wound up once a day to maintain proper operation and timekeeping. I sincerely hope that you're not thinking of selling these for gold-scrap...it's not worth your while. Similarly, I also hope you're not thinking of getting these serviced for less than what they're worth, in most cases, that won't happen either.

That said, they could be worth a pretty penny.

The Hampden watch looks like it MAY be what's called a railroad chronometer or a railroad standard watch. If it is, and if it's in working condition, this might actually be quite valuable...as a WATCH, mind. Actual gold-content is almost nothing, and trying to make a profit by scrapping the gold will be a waste of time.

The first watch has a hinged lid. You'll need something like a push-pin or a thumbtack or a flat screwdriver to lever the lid open.

The second watch probably has a screw-on caseback (I think most railroad watches did). To open this, you'll need to unscrew the back. You may like to use a cloth pad (say, a handkerchief) to help you do this, to create the necessary friction to open the caseback. Trying to open the watch with sweaty fingers can send it flying across the room, smashing into a million pieces. Not that this has ever happened to me, but it's a possibility that you should guard against.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

They are both mechanical watches and I would advise that you don't try and remove the covers.

You can cause a lot of damage if you don't know how to do this.

Take them to a specialist watch repairer and seek advice.

I believe both watches have a value, as Shangas quite rightly suggested, and getting specialist advice at this stage should be regarded as an investment.

To give you an idea of value, do a search on Google and you should find some very similar to yours, the KWC & Co watch may well appear under Elgin.

I think both watches would appeal to most collectors (I'd love to have them )

Good luck with your search

Chris


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you very much guys. Oh and i have no intention of selling them, I have had them for a while and just wanted to know if I should have them insured / how valuable they might be.

I mean yeah, there is always that secret hope that one of you goes - Hoooooooly cow it's a first edition used by Napoleon and will fetch at least 2 million, but aside from that, they are going to stay with me.


----------

